# Shawl/Scarf Pins



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2013)

This was something new, a friend that knits and crochets asked if I could duplicate something she had so I figured I'd give it a whirl.....

The pins are the one thing I have trouble with, any suggestions for turning them even thinner? I'd like to do a few really small ones but the pins here are a little thick to go with anything smaller.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

Cool stuff. How thick. are the pins now? Premade dowels might work. come in different sizes.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> ...any suggestions for turning them even thinner?.



At the risk of sounding smart aleck, why can't you just "turn them thinner"? I have turned drumsticks as thin as some of those and they are 8 to 9 times longer. You should be able to turn those short pins considerably thinner.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> At the risk of sounding smart aleck, why can't you just "turn them thinner"? I have turned drumsticks as thin as some of those and they are 8 to 9 times longer. You should be able to turn those short pins considerably thinner.



Currently they are down to 1/4 inch or a bit less, at any thinner I keep getting some serious chatter, I'm turning between centers, would a chuck do better?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh - ok I take it back I haven't turned sticks that thin. They didn't look that thin. Are you turning them between centers before parting? That's what I'd so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 12, 2013)

Schroedc- try looking at instructional on turning finials (these can get super thin) I was running into the same challenge trying to do hair pins. A chuck will definitely help.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.php?catid=87


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 15, 2013)

I do a lot of finials and the secret is just turning the last inch. Put your penblank in a chuck with long jaws, and start turning at the outboard end. Turn the first inch to the desired thickness. Then move to the next inch. *DO NOT TRY TO GO BACK TO THE FIRST INCH*. With a little practice, it is pretty easy and you can make really long thin finial or shawl pins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Nov 15, 2013)

Those are cool. Got a pic of how they are used? Not a lot of scarfing going on down in Houston unless the hens are trying to make a fashion statement in which case they is a lot more than there should be w/ the scarves and moon boot things.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Those are cool. Got a pic of how they are used? Not a lot of scarfing going on down in Houston unless the hens are trying to make a fashion statement in which case they is a lot more than there should be w/ the scarves and moon boot things.....


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a picture:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 16, 2013)

the only scarfing done down here in Florida is with food. very nice pins though. I like them a lot. Nicely done.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 17, 2013)

Nicely done.

Les


----------

